

Hands on with the JooJoo/Crunchpad - tptacek
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/12/hands-on-joojoo-crunchpad/

======
pbhjpbhj
_Designed and developed by a Singapore-based company, Fusion Garage_

I'm guessing they were paid for the review?!

